# Dr. Tichenor's mouthwash



## euphrosyne_rose (Aug 4, 2008)

Dr. Tichenor's is a peppermint flavored concentrated mouthwash. I don't know if it's sold everywhere, but down here in the south it's a big thing. It's way stronger than Listerine and you DEFINITELY have to dilute it with water. 
My boyfriend loves the stuff and it's pretty damn good at stopping the itch that comes with bug bites. I've tried it and it really works!!
Anyway, my b/f and I were out one day going to the movies and he started itching really bad underneath his beard. He claims the only thing that stops the itching is DT. Well, the movie hadn't started yet so we went to a nearby pharmacy to buy a bottle and they told him they no longer sell it b/c it's a "high theft item". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It seems teenagers are stealing the stuff b/c of the high alcohol content. I thought my b/f was going to have kittens b/c we couldn't find it anywhere. He's now on a mission to find a place that will sell it in bulk. 
It's MOUTHWASH! Can you imagine needing a fix SO BAD that you would steal MOUTHWASH????????


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 4, 2008)

I couldn't imagine what kind of addict would want Dr. T. When people describe STDs, I think of Dr. T. But, it seriously works for wayyy more than bad breath. I think it's a Louisiana thing.

*ETA* Dr. Tichenor's


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 5, 2008)

It is sad that people are using everyday items for getting high/drunk!  I had to laugh when you said that you thought your boyfriend was going to have kittens!


----------



## User93 (Aug 5, 2008)

i saw the thread and imagined that like something funny, idk, like you say a no-no word and here comes DR Tichenor with his mouthwash and washes your mouth so you never say that word again. I know i have a sick imagination.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I couldn't imagine what kind of addict would want Dr. T. When people describe STDs, I think of Dr. T. But, it seriously works for wayyy more than bad breath. I think it's a Louisiana thing.

*ETA* Dr. Tichenor's_

 

You've got that right! I just noticed you were a LA girl like me!


----------



## sweetie0716 (Aug 5, 2008)

I can't believe the things kids use to get drunk or high. Thats a shame that they stop selling products because of that reason. Can't they just put it behind the counter and make you ask for it. I know alot of places around me do that with medicine that kids use to get high. In the medicine aisel here, they have slips where the items used to be and they have you take it to the pharmacy area. If you are under 18 they don't give it to you.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mrs. Roadtrip* 

 
_I can't believe the things kids use to get drunk or high. Thats a shame that they stop selling products because of that reason. Can't they just put it behind the counter and make you ask for it. I know alot of places around me do that with medicine that kids use to get high. In the medicine aisel here, they have slips where the items used to be and they have you take it to the pharmacy area. If you are under 18 they don't give it to you._

 
That's what I would think. I know at some Wal Marts you have to ask the pharmacy for some of the sinus medicines! My dad said that here at Target you have to ask for it b/c it's behind the counter, but where my  b/f lives, you can't find it anywhere! We went to Wal Mart, Target, CVS and Walgreens. Thanks to Michie ^ I'll have to tell my b/f to try the website!


----------



## frocher (Aug 6, 2008)

I've never heard of it before.  I love super strong mouth rinses, I will have to try it.


----------

